# i totally freak out!



## breezeypoo&lt;3 (May 27, 2008)

At home when I ride the show mare Margie, we do awsome. My trainer even occasionally says that he couldnt make her look any better himself, & he is DEF not one to just give out copliments. We can go the entire ride without messing up at all -everything is perfect. Im not just saying that...sometimes I dont get bawled out for an entire lesson! =]. But as soon as we get to a show, I FREAK OUT. Its not that I get nervous & Im scared of messing up, but once i get in the ring, I panick. I am totally miserable & can not wait to hear them say "please line your horses up & adress the ringmaster". Its just not fun for me at all. Most of the time I have a chance to ride in the ring before the show starts so I know its not that Im not used to the ring, its just, idk how to explain it. When i panick I get all tense & my hands sweat which results in my hands slipping back on the reigns, margie getting her head,breaking gait or just flying around the ring. 

sorry for the novel, but is there anyway i can fix this?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I hate to tell you this... but you are nervous! LOL... I have the same deal... My rides in lessons are pretty good... you know - the usual nitpicking but mostly not bad... then show day comes and I insist I AM NOT NERVOUS! But I am... I'm tense and the horse feels it and the ride is never as good as it should be...

It's all in your state of mind. Keep showing. Just keep on showing... It'll go away... eventually.... you'll move past it...


----------



## breezeypoo&lt;3 (May 27, 2008)

i swear im not nervous...my trainer says im the most nervous when i say that.lol. but im just intimidated by the whole idea of it. its hard to explain...its not just nerves or messing up.


----------

